
Show HN: CodeceptJS – end to end testing framework for Node with synchronous API - davert
http://codecept.io
======
MrSnoozles
Awesome. Loving Codeception for PHP. Very nice to see it coming to node.

------
kaflan
Coll

------
kaflan
cool

